# Snowbox on tractor??



## KCLawnTamer (Dec 10, 2008)

I was wondering if anybody out there uses a compact tractor for snow removal.. I have a Kubota B7800 and L3400 that we use through the year and I could put a snowbox on the front loader.. How well would it work and how big of a box could I run??


----------



## trmotorsports (Aug 19, 2006)

I dont know about a box, but I used my 3720 deere (44 hp) for snow and it works great.
I use a box blade to pull the snow out of driveways in a development and then use the bucket to pile it at the ends of the driveways. I would think a tractor would push a snow box pretty well but not too big of one. I was thinking about a 6 or 7 ft snow box for mine.
Tyler


----------



## KCLawnTamer (Dec 10, 2008)

I was thinking a 5-6 foot box..


----------



## zmowing (Feb 23, 2001)

*snow pusher*

I just got a L 5240 Kubota & a 8 foot snow dozer with back drag option


----------



## windrowsnow (Aug 31, 2008)

how do you like those snow dozer boxes?


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Box Blade*

The photo is from last winter. I use a box blade to pull snow then pile with loader, works good.


----------



## zmowing (Feb 23, 2001)

We have not used the snow dozer yet,no snow here.Snow dozer seems to be built very good


----------



## CAT MAN (Oct 16, 2008)

Ive used a snow dozer before it seems to work good for what it is.. snowplow works the best i think..


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

dan67;689551 said:


> The photo is from last winter. I use a box blade to pull snow then pile with loader, works good.


nice tractor, but it looks more like a summer ride....BURRRRRR


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*cold*

Your right, does get cold in the winter, it's been below zero many times this year and it will wake you up running it. Dan


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

do you just use it for your drive, or do you spend all night on that thing?


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

L5740 and L5030


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

That one is owned by the man I work for spend about 4 to 5 hrs per storm in it. Been almost every day for the last three weeks then it's to a atv for more. I use a atv for my drive and nieghbors about a mile total. More photos in the atv form. Also use my Farmall "H" for the big stuff at home. live in the country.


----------



## KCLawnTamer (Dec 10, 2008)

What size snow boxes are on those kubotas...


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

The 5030 has a 6 ft pusher and the 5740 has an 8 ft Western blade with wings.


----------



## KCLawnTamer (Dec 10, 2008)

Have you used any smaller tractors with boxes?? I looked on avalanches web site and it said a min of 20 horse power for a 6 foot box... My kubota B7800 is a 30 horse and didnt know if it would push a 6 foot box..


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

RAZOR;691615 said:


> The 5030 has a 6 ft pusher and the 5740 has an 8 ft Western blade with wings.


 Are those tractors gear or hydro drive? If so what range do you push in? My brother was very close to geting a 5740. He ended up with a new holland ( clears the door in his barn), but the kubota's offer more hp. with a hydro. Nice looking machines!!!

,shaun


----------



## KAG (Jul 19, 2007)

KCLawnTamer;691874 said:


> Have you used any smaller tractors with boxes?? I looked on avalanches web site and it said a min of 20 horse power for a 6 foot box... My kubota B7800 is a 30 horse and didnt know if it would push a 6 foot box..


I have a 39hp SAME (Deutz) that I have a 6ft snow plow on the front and 7ft drag blade on the back that I turn the blade around on so it does not dig in. I use this on my own private drive thats 2200ft long and it pushes/pulls fine. A six foot box I would think would push ok unless its really wet snow.

The problem with a box pusher on the front of your Bota would be the lift / transport weight as the weight might be a little heavy depending on how far it sticks out on the front of your tractor. Weight on the back would help out a lot I would think.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

Both of my Kubotas are hydro. I push snow in mid range mostly.


----------



## KCLawnTamer (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a 6 foot pro king kutter blade on the back and a the loader on the front.. I was actually going to make a snow box out of a box blade and just put removable mounts on the back so it could still be used as a box blade on the rear.. I try to double duty all the equipment that I can..

I also thought about some wheel weights..


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

Here is my 7 ft rear blade.


----------

